# checkinstall equivalent



## tantra35 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello

Is any equivalent of Linux checkinstall for FreeBSD. Software with i build doesn't exists in ports collection:-(


----------



## mievmk (Nov 23, 2010)

This is the only right way, IMHO
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2010)

What does checkinstall do? It sounds like one of the pkg_ utilities, like pkg_info(1) or pkg_version(1).


----------



## rbelk (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's the description of CheckInstall from Debian.


```
Description: installation tracker
 CheckInstall keeps track of all the files created or
 modified by your installation script ("make install"
 "make install_modules", "setup", etc), builds a
 standard binary package and installs it in your
 system giving you the ability to uninstall it with your
 distribution's standard package management utilities.
Homepage: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
```

It sounds like the the FeeeBSD pkg_* utilities could work with this script. I'll take a look at it and see how hard of a rewrite it would take to add them. I've put it on my todo list...


----------



## jgh@ (Nov 25, 2010)

Until packages are signed as part of the make package process, I don't see how tracking it with any authority would be possible, but I could be wrong.


----------



## rbelk (Nov 25, 2010)

jgh said:
			
		

> Until packages are signed as part of the make package process, I don't see how tracking it with any authority would be possible, but I could be wrong.



Jgh, tantra35 is compiling the sources and then doing a make install. The question was asked if the software installed by the manual make process could be converted to a FreeBSD package for instalation. That way you could manage it with the FreeBSD pkg utilities. Checkinstall can create a FreeBSD pkg from the manual install. But it's not in the ports, yet! I myself has wanted this capability. I just forgot about checkinstall. It would make a great addition to the ports.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 25, 2010)

Alternatively, once could just create a local port for it, use ports-mgmt/tinderbox and/or ports-mgmt/porttool, and then use all the normal ports management tools.    And, if the local port works well, then submit it for inclusion into the ports tree.

(For the app the OP wants to use, not checkinstall.)


----------



## tantra35 (Nov 26, 2010)

rbelk said:
			
		

> Jgh, tantra35 is compiling the sources and then doing a make install. The question was asked if the software installed by the manual make process could be converted to a FreeBSD package for instalation. That way you could manage it with the FreeBSD pkg utilities. Checkinstall can create a FreeBSD pkg from the manual install. But it's not in the ports, yet! I myself has wanted this capability. I just forgot about checkinstall. It would make a great addition to the ports.



Exactly!! You describe what i what better then i do))


----------

